# Master Patrolman Jefferson Taylor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Master Patrolman*

*Jefferson Taylor*

Riverside Police Division, Missouri

End of Watch: Friday, June 3, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 31
Tour of Duty: 6 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Weather/Natural disaster
Date of Incident: May 23, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Master Patrolman Jeff Taylor succumbed to injuries sustained on May 23, 2011, while assisting with tornado disaster response efforts in Joplin, Missouri.

Patrolman Taylor had just returned to a command post on a department ATV to drop off another first responder when a bolt of lightning struck next to where he was standing. Other public safety officers on the scene immediately began CPR and stabilized him for transport to the hospital.

He was transferred to St. John's Hospital in Springfield, Missouri, where he remained until succumbing to his injuries on June 3, 2011.

Patrolman Taylor had served with the Riverside Police Division for six years and had previously served with the Webb City Police Department and Platte County Sheriff's Office.
Update This Memorial >

*Agency Contact Information*

Riverside Police Division
2990 NW Vivion Road
Riverside, MO 64150

Phone: (816) 741-1191


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Patrolman Taylor.


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

rest in peace!


----------

